# Completely BRAND NEW to Blindfold



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 28, 2007)

I've seen all the links that are for blindfold cubing, but none of them make sense to me.... I already know how to do the cube while looking at it. 

I only get as far as remembering certain pieces as numbers... and then the rest of the information is confusing... Can anyone help me please


----------



## Guitaroooman (May 28, 2007)

Don't worry, I was just like you up until now. To understand blindfolded Rubik's Cubing you need to first realize that the methods to solve it without the aid of vision are nothing like the regular ones used with it.

You should also look into Commutators and really understanding them, I would try Jaaps puzzle page, as that's where I really learned it.

Basically BLD cubing works like this, well at least in the 3-cycle method.

There are PLL algs that can swap 3/4 edges and 3/4 corners. These are what you use to move pieces into their correct slots. However since the cube is scrambled you cannot simply just perform these algs in random places, not only that, you will find that if you wish to cycle any 3/4 pieces, they will be at different locations, outside of the target areas of your algs. This is remedied by the use of set up moves.

For a hands on understanding of this, try the following

from a solved cube state do R2, and then perform the U-perm. After which perform another R2. If you can understand how you got those three pieces to swap, you can begin to understand how the 3-cycle method works.


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 29, 2007)

I'm still a little confused... So are there any specific moves that you have to perform?? because the thing I'm confused about is... How do you know where each piece goes or how do you remember exactly where each piece is?? 

Starting from the beginning... what do you have to look for? after that, what do you have to look for? 

Mostly ... every guide tells me all this stuff, but I never understand it.. sorry if I'm dumb or something, but I just don't get this...


----------



## hait2 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaffyTaffyKidd_@May 29 2007, 02:16 AM
> *I'm still a little confused... So are there any specific moves that you have to perform?? because the thing I'm confused about is... How do you know where each piece goes or how do you remember exactly where each piece is??
> 
> Starting from the beginning... what do you have to look for? after that, what do you have to look for?
> ...


I will try to answer this as one beginner to another ^_^;
Let me try to tackle your questions one at a time (I will simplify/ignore some aspects for sake of clarity)

*So are there any specific moves that you have to perform??*
Yes. There's a few algorithms you will need for orienting and permuting pieces. I think a very simple solution needs 4 algorithms (one for edge orientation, one for corner orientation, one for edge permutation, one for corner permutation) and repetition of those algorithms would yield correct corner/edge orientations and correct corner/edge permutations (in other words you'd get a solved cube)

*How do you know where each piece goes or how do you remember exactly where each piece is??*
There are many methods to bld cubing; I will share my experiences with macky's 3cycle method:
First thing -- you don't remember where each piece is. You remember where they go instead. The way to do that is to look at the colors of the piece (If a piece is in the right place, you ignore it. I mean it's in the right place after all)
Say you're holding the cube such that blue is on top and green is in front (what I use). The UF edge piece should be green/blue for a fixed rubik's cube. But say it's red/yellow. That means that piece belongs somewhere else (more specifically, between the red and yellow sides). So you look there (between the red/yellow sides). Say you find a green/orange edge piece in that place. That has to go between the green and orange faces. So you look where it would go. Say between the green and orange faces you find a blue/green piece. That has to go to the initial position. In other words, those 3 pieces have to be cycled (first one moves to 2nd's place, 2nd piece moves to 3rd's place, 3rd moves to first's place). That can be done with an appropriate algorithm. Once you do this, the 3 pieces will be in their correct positions, and you're that much closer to getting a solved cube.

The same principle applies to corner permutation as well.

You remember this sequence any way you like. You could chant in your head "green/blue goes to red/yellow goes to green/orange goes to green/blue" but I don't think that's very effective. You may choose to replace the pieces with numbers, so then you can remember 3 numbers instead. Or shapes/people/whatever. This is the most fun part of bld cubing for me, making my own memory system^_^

*What do you have to look for?*
Two things: orientation and permutation (of corners and edges). You have to see firstly which pieces need to be twisted to their correct states. Secondly you will need to see where those pieces have to move (see my answer above)


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 30, 2007)

omg!!!! u've made things sound so much easier, but the only thing I didn't understand in your guide was how do you have a blue on top and green in front??? u mean on the bottom? 

also, for the 3 pieces that have to be cycled, I don't get that part... so could you please verify your colors and then give me an example or something?


----------



## joey (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaffyTaffyKidd_@May 29 2007, 11:07 PM
> * omg!!!! u've made things sound so much easier, but the only thing I didn't understand in your guide was how do you have a blue on top and green in front??? *


 He might be using a different colour scheme, or it was just a silly mistake.


----------



## hait2 (May 30, 2007)

sorry, i use japanese color scheme. anyway colours were just arbitrary, you can replace them with whichever you use

i will reword it with american color scheme anyway

Say you're holding the cube such that blue is on top and white is in front (what I use). The UF edge piece should be white/blue for a fixed rubik's cube. But say it's red/yellow,,

the rest of the passage should be the same

remmeber, the idea is not the colors, it is the pieces. a blue/white piece will always be a blue/white piece and always has to be between the blue/white centers (sides) for a complete rubik's cube. you can use this knowledge to determine where each piece goes and how they interact with each other (you should be noticing loops or cycles, such as piece A goes to position B. piece B goes to position C. piece C goes to position A, and cycle is complete)

also keep in mind this is just one (of many) approach to bld cubing, and other methods solve it differently (i'm not familiar with any others to be honest, i've just picked this up and stuck with it.. i suggest you explore other methods, maybe some of them will seem more natural to you, although i can't help explain them ^_^)

on another note, i beat my personal best by a large margin today ^_^; sub5 here i come~


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 30, 2007)

I wish i can even understand what to do. And thank you all for helping me. I will try to read some more guides to enhance my understandings. Good luck getting sub 5


----------



## hait2 (May 31, 2007)

It's much easier really to teach in person, so if you know someone around your area that cubes, regardless of whether they're familiar with bld cubing -- ask them. maybe they can explain their understandings of the concepts, if not, try to find a cuber in your area (actually i hate people who give this kind of advice, hwo the hell are you supposed to do this, wear a rubik's cube tshirt and walking around the mall holding a picket sign "looking for cubers"?)
sorry went off on a tangent there..


Anyway, I guess if you're really stuck, you can message me on msn/aim and I could go through an example scramble with you, showing you what to look for, etc.

maybe even a few scrambles .. i'm thinking a scramble where only orientation is needed, one where only permutation is needed, and finally just a normal scramble.. to highlight the differences

just throwing it out there, good luck~


----------

